# Can't help myself! I have silly goats, enjoy!



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

OK so one of my nubian babies loves to walk on her hind legs like a human. . . odd, very odd. She also likes to stand up while eating if she has the chance. We have most kid feeders sitting on the ground but she found the milking stand feeder yesterday. I also have a young little girl that stands in the stand eating without us ever putting her there. Never realized how much fun a milk stand could be!!! Plus the hubby just built me a new improved bigger milk stand Since one of my girls is sooo big she was having a hard time with the little stand.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Just some more. . .


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

That is so cute! I noticed her name is Freya. My niece is named Freya and I have never heard of anyone else using that name before. I believe she was a princess but I can't remember from what country.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you! It is Norse and sometimes is spelled Freyja, but we like the Freya spelling. I know it stands for "The Lady".


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Too funny and I thought I was the only one with a goat that likes to walk on their hind feet. We say she's dancing my daughter's friend dances with her. lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!! Too funny!   :laugh:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. Oh, Bit of Everything, we thought we were going crazy at first. Well I guess I should say my hubby thought I was going crazy because I care for the critters by myself monday thru friday and he only sees them on the weekends. She just loves to walk that way. Glad we aren't the only ones with special goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...   :thumb:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

That's hysterical! A goat who loves to walk on her hind legs... so cute and funny!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys! They are all priceless, but each one is different and special in their own special way.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really enjoyed the pictures thank you.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

DDFN said:


> Thanks guys. Oh, Bit of Everything, we thought we were going crazy at first. Well I guess I should say my hubby thought I was going crazy because I care for the critters by myself monday thru friday and he only sees them on the weekends. She just loves to walk that way. Glad we aren't the only ones with special goats


I'll have to take the camera out and snap one of our dancing doe before she gets to big and not able to do it. I think she does it mainly because she was a bottle baby and she's always begging for a bottle. Even though she's now weaned and not getting anymore.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

That is too adorable! One of my dogs does this, the yellow resuce I have. But she only does it to steal garbage in the kitchen. I think she believes if she walks like a human upright and doesnt touch anything, and bends over to get the garbage, she is not doind anything wrong. Silly animals. Love em!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That is so funny and cute!
Pitchik, that story made me laugh! :laugh:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

RPC: I am glad you enjoyed them!

Bit of Everything: I would love to see a picture too! Well My little one was only on a bottle for a very short time (she weaned her self before we picked her up from the breeders). She will ask for a bottle while feeding the other bottle babies but she won't take it. She will though eat from a syringe if you let her. She nurses it like a bottle. Oh and she is a lap sitter if you let her!!!

pitchik: lol Priceless well if you walk like a human it must be ok to have trash right?

Milk Maid: Thanks. I am crazy about my babies


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

What cute babies  I love the coloring of your two legged goat


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh my gosh the nubians are really just so cute!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. Oh our two legged goat is very unique in markings. Her face has chanced so much and I love the brown on her legs.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Those pictures are great! I do believe she wants to walk like the humans-lol! All of your babies are precious!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you. Yes I do believe she thinks she is human. Oh and she is a lap sitter too! If you sit or kneel down your lap is a goner! Which I didn't think she would be much of because she weaned herself early, as she was suppose to be coming home on a bottle.


----------

